# New Holland Wagon Gear



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a Sperry New Holland 234 wagon gear....very stout looking with flotation tires. I do not know for sure the exact tonnage, I saw where one person claimed it was 8 ton, but I actually believe it to be more. Does anyone have a for sure confirmation as to what the tonnage is for this gear.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=158077

You probably already saw this. Here it mentions high speed with proper toe in. How does one set that? With new tires on my wagon I could only pull it 20 loaded and 30 empty before sway was too bad. New.tires are good to 40. Would save some time if I could pull it that fast.

When I put new tires on I had to flip the rims and widen stance so that tires wouldn't rub if loaded down on turns.

Sorry- didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-equipment/ottawa/8-tons-new-holland-wagon/603192079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Another agreement on 8 ton.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20256-capacity-question/

Last post says 230 is 6 ton.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-equipment/ottawa/8-tons-new-holland-wagon/603192079?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Another agreement on 8 ton.


I have 31x13.50-15NHS tires on this gear....probably a 8 ton.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's an 8, though not quite as beefy as current models labeled as 8 tons.


----------

